

Tupper’s self-referential formula - 3rd3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-referential_formula

======
ColinWright
Primary discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1567064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1567064)

Of course, that's very old, so comments are closed there. If you have anything
to add, you'll have to do it here.

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6056759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6056759)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109066)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025487)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1571367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1571367)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=942903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=942903)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=603878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=603878)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85599)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9313)

